# Good grief when did yo grow that much??



## clare n (Sep 1, 2012)

WHen you look at something 20 times a day, every day... You don't really notice the changes taking place... But I got little flo on the 30th of June this year. I took this picture when I got her home and soaked her.





This next one was taken yesterday in the garden....




My beautiful little flo


----------



## jesst (Sep 1, 2012)

She looks great!


----------



## cfwinged1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## clare n (Sep 1, 2012)

It's now that I realise when she's huge, I'll say "I can't believe she was that small once..."


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking very good. The new growth is coming in much smoother than the old. Are you doing weights. That's what really tells the story.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## clare n (Nov 7, 2012)

[/IMG]

Been a while since I've been on or posted due to various things. Here is flo today  when will that sharpie C go!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 7, 2012)

I know right!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 7, 2012)

Growing up! So cute!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow she is really getting big. How beautiful she is. I think sharpies are permanent. When she gets huge that will just be a little "c", LOL. Really, I don't know about sharpies, just guessing.


----------



## Tom (Nov 7, 2012)

Hahaha...
You wanted a sulcata. Just remember, you asked for it.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 7, 2012)

Tom said:


> Hahaha...
> You wanted a sulcata. Just remember, you asked for it.



That's right!


----------



## clare n (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha I know Tom  c wise it may wear off I think over the years. 

She doesn't stop eating. She's not a tortoise, she's a machine haha. Florence the machine .


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Nov 8, 2012)

Very cute! Definitely getting bigger, and nice smooth new grown. Love the coloring...


----------



## clare n (Mar 9, 2013)

Flo is now about 7 inches and rather hefty.... This is the first time I've been able to post for ages. Just hasn't been letting me.... She still has the C on her butt but its a fair bit smaller in comparison now!




She stands so tall, I love how leggy she is. We've had a terrible winter here, snow wise etc but the warmer weather is on the way so roll on garden time


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2013)

She looks great! Have you shown the breeder how smooth she is growing now? She is going to be a beautiful adult.


----------



## Alan RF (Mar 9, 2013)

clare n said:


> Flo is now about 7 inches and rather hefty.... This is the first time I've been able to post for ages. Just hasn't been letting me.... She still has the C on her butt but its a fair bit smaller in comparison now!
> 
> She stands so tall, I love how leggy she is. We've had a terrible winter here, snow wise etc but the warmer weather is on the way so roll on garden time



Wow gorgeous! Love the leggy shot!


----------



## guille24 (Mar 9, 2013)

wooow such a cool tortoise !! u are definitely taking great care of her


----------



## clare n (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you all, apologies for the duplicate photo but for some reason the only way I can post is to put a link to a pic first....
Tom I haven't as yet no, but I certainly will. She has full blown come out of her shell now. She has some serious stubborn side to her for sure, she will be a handful in the future I think!


----------



## clare n (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi all not been here in a while...Three months on.... Just thought I'd add a few more pics of the ever growing flo.  







that's an iPad cover just to gage size....



From this


To this



I've come to the conclusion that she's not a tortoise. She's a machine.... I've never known anything to eat so much


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 1, 2013)

It is amazing, to me, watching my Cooper grow up. His 2 month old pictures, to now, his 28 month old pictures, are so different. He looks nothing like he did back then. Plus he was 65 grams then and is about 30 pounds now. Your tort looks great btw!


----------



## clare n (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you, i work hard to keep her smooth and happy. It's like watching something prehistoric grow, hard to describe it. Her front legs amaze me. The weight and feel of her, and the personality that grows along side. Fascinating journey!!


----------



## KimC90 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow love seeing the growth!


----------

